# Can't breath



## Brian Stacks (21 Oct 2015)

As soon as I start to climb any hill I feel tight chested and it's like I can't breath. Does anyone have advice.


----------



## snorri (21 Oct 2015)

Any hill? Even a slight incline?
If you have answered Yes to either or both, then visit your GP.


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2015)

How fit are you, are you over weight, lots of questions. But in truth very few of us do not have an increase in heart rate when climbing. A call to a Doctor is often good advice.


----------



## arch684 (21 Oct 2015)

Get to your doctor,any chest pain or tightness needs to be checked out


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2015)

Get to a Doctor. Yesterday, if not sooner.


----------



## steve50 (21 Oct 2015)

Any tightness / pain in chest or difficulty breathing when doing anything strenuous could be indicative of more serious health issues, don't hang around, go see your gp.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Oct 2015)

As above.
GP, today.


----------



## vickster (21 Oct 2015)

You've said you have diabetes before, see your doctor


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2015)

+1 on seeing a Doc, I've smoked for 40 yrs and worked in foundries for a lot of that time and my legs start hurting long before my lungs give out.


----------



## earlestownflya (21 Oct 2015)

it's just down to lack of fitness and lung capacity,try to breathe using your stomach instead of your chest,you'll get more air in...do you smoke?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2015)

If this has happened suddenly then get yourself checked out ASAP.

Don't put it off - it might be something serious. For example ... The first sign I had of life-threatening blood clots in my lungs was getting out of breath immediately at the start of one of my forum rides in 2012. One day I was fine, the next I was short of breath after a couple of minutes of cycling.

If you don't improve and your GP doesn't suspect blood clots (the first one I saw didn't) then bring the subject up yourself. If necessary, you could go to A&E - they can do a quick and simple blood test called a D-dimer which is very good at spotting the signs of clotting.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2015)

As a CHD sufferer get to a Doctor ASAP to get checked-out.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> As soon as I start to climb any hill I feel tight chested and it's like I can't breath. Does anyone have advice.



That collar can't be helping.

GC


----------



## Cold (21 Oct 2015)

I would go and see the DR which is what I did when I had a problem with my breathing and it turned out I have exercised induced asthma


----------



## Brian Stacks (21 Oct 2015)

I think that's what it could be and thanks everyone for your input. Am making apt later today.


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2015)

Good to hear, the sooner you get it checked the better


----------



## Joffey (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> As soon as I start to climb any hill I feel tight chested and it's like I can't breath. Does anyone have advice.



Like others have said, get to the docs! If the doc says you have nothing wrong then just keep riding the hills and you will get better.

Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jody (21 Oct 2015)

Cold said:


> I would go and see the DR which is what I did when I had a problem with my breathing and it turned out I have exercised induced asthma



Same here. Got some good advice off this forum so went to see the doc and he gave me a blue inhaler. It was about his time of year that I started with coughing (post ride) and not being able to exhale properly. Not used it since spring due to higher air temps but had to start using it again in the last week.


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

My previous post was deleted for being unhelpful - which is an absurd misinterpretation of what I was trying to say.

A snapshot of symptoms like the OP has given is meaningless without some context or reference to how hard he had been riding, how long he had been riding, how long he has been riding for in general, his state of general health, weight, habits (like smoking) and whether he has any pre-existing conditions or pre-disposition to symptoms like those described.

If none of that is given (and none of it was) then people are just going to say 'go to the docs' - which is probably already obvious to him, and therefore - ironically - not particularly helpful either.

If posters genuinely require help - as opposed to glib, throwaway 'get to the docs' type comments, then if you are posting a health-related problem, the quality of the answers you get will ALWAYS reflect the content of the question. Now, it may well be that 'get to the docs' is indeed the correct and most appropriate answer. But without offering more detail, that is all you will ever get.


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> My previous post was deleted for being unhelpful - which is an absurd misinterpretation of what I was trying to say.
> 
> A snapshot of symptoms like the OP has given is meaningless without some context or reference to how hard he had been riding, how long he had been riding, how long he has been riding for in general, his state of general health, weight, habits (like smoking) and whether he has any pre-existing conditions or pre-disposition to symptoms like those described.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt take it personal, this is a health issue and it could be serious so not something to ignore. 

It also may seem obvious to you but it may not be obvious to the person himself, which is why he asked for advice. A colleague at work had similar symptons, climbing a few flights stairs caused him to be breathing heavy but he put it down to not being fit. It was only when someone saw him struggle they said he should probably see a doctor, if not for that he would have ignored it. In his case it WAS serious, hopefully it isnt for the OP.


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

Like I say - it's quite possible that 'get to the docs' is indeed the correct answer. Or it is equally possible that visiting the docs could be a waste of everyone's time. But more specific information will invite more specific answers.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

earlestownflya said:


> it's just down to lack of fitness and lung capacity


That's what I thought as a kid, when I couldn't run around the oval without running out of breath. 20 years later when the symptoms returned - the wheezing, the itchiness right in the middle of my chest - but responded immediately to Ventolin, I realised it was asthma.

(I'd got the Ventolin for viral triggered asthma that I'd also had as a kid, but they used to call that set of symptoms "chronic bronchitis' so I wasn't diagnosed at the time. I didn't know to tell the doctor my chest itched and a I couldn't breath when I ran; I just thought I was very unfit.)


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> Or it is equally possible that visiting the docs could be a waste of everyone's time.


Really? I don't think anyone (but you) would regard visiting a GP for shortness of breath to be a waste of time, even if it turns out to be nothing. Statistically, if everyone who suspected COPD or asthma went to the doctor asap, I'd bet we'd have better outcomes that would justify the percentage that were "a waste of time"

NHS wants you to call your doctor http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/shortness-of-breath/Pages/Introduction.aspx



> If you've struggled with your breathing for a while, don't ignore it. See your GP as it's likely you have a long-term condition, such as obesity,asthma or chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), which needs to be managed properly.
> 
> Your doctor may ask you some questions, such as:
> 
> ...



Certainly if I'd got ventolin as a kid, it would have improved my quality of life, instead of sitting out sporting events believing I needed to get fit first. That's assuming I wasn't classified as an invalid, which is how kids with asthma were treated back then.


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

Nobody (but you) has mentioned 'shortness of breath' which kind of underlines the point I'm making about the lack of specifics and the likelihood of over-reacting..


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I feel tight chested and it's like I can't breath


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

So not 'shortness of breath' then. Like I said, it's open to interpretation


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

It sounds like he has asthma. He should go to a doctor. If I'm wrong, nothing bad will come to pass. Exactly what do you think he could say that would make you feel confident to insist that he should not go to a doctor for this issue?


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

He could provide more detail, like I suggested. Otherwise the answer to every question on this forum might as well be 'go to the doc'...

I don't think it should be too much to ask on a 'health advice' forum to provide as much context and detail as possible.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2015)

I had exactly the same symptoms. I thought it was due to being an ex-smoker and assumed it was some kind of asthma/bronchial problem. It turned out to be a fairly drastic problem with my coronary arteries, hopefully now fixed by surgery. Angina doesn't have to be some kind of stabbing chest pain. Often it's just moderate breathlessness during exercise. Please go and see your GP. I didn't and, in retrospect, I was probably faintly lucky to get away with my life.
Pick up the phone and make an appointment.


----------



## Inertia (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> He could provide more detail, like I suggested. Otherwise the answer to every question on this forum might as well be 'go to the doc'...
> 
> I don't think it should be too much to ask on a 'health advice' forum to provide as much context and detail as possible.


I dont think this is helping the OP, he hasnt provided more info, its telling to me that he hasnt and is going to see a doctor, he hasnt said we are overeacting. Breathing is important and most people know the difference between being out of breath and feeling like they cant breath.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I think that's what it could be and thanks everyone for your input. Am making apt later today.


Let us know how you get on.

My thought would be (assuming the doctor doesn't want to send you off for cardio tests immediately) that you should get some Salbutamol/Ventolin and use it before the next ride. If the symptoms abate, then it's time to launch an asthma management program with your GP. If they don't, then back to the GP for further, more invasive investigation.

My mild asthma is kicked into touch by a few doses of ventolin. Other people need daily inhaled steroids. More serious cases need ... I don't know. Hopefully you don't find out either.

good luck!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> He could provide more detail, like I suggested.


And what could he say that would make you confident to tell him he didn't have a problem? Please give an example that would make you completely confidant to tell a stranger who "feels like he can't breath(e)" to not talk to a doctor.


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

User13710 said:


> What exactly is your problem with this thread? GPs would much rather see people who turn out to have nothing much wrong with them than people who are dying because they didn't want to waste the doctor's time. I don't think you are a doctor are you?


Nobody said he shouldn't go to the doc ffs...


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> And what could he say that would make you confident to tell him he didn't have a problem? Please give an example that would make you completely confidant to tell a stranger who "feels like he can't breath(e)" to not talk to a doctor.


I would ask him the questions I mentioned earlier


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> I would ask him the questions I mentioned earlier


which questions? From your deleted post? I can't see any questions in your remaining posts, and I missed the deleted one.

Can you give an example of one of your questions, and a hypothetical answer that would make you confidant to tell him not to see a doctor?


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

No, my post on p2 which you clearly haven't read.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> Nobody said he shouldn't go to the doc ffs...


I don't think we speak the same language. 
To me, saying "I feel like I can't breathe" is describing "shortness of breath". Not to you apparently.

To me saying "visiting the docs could be a waste of everyone's time" means "don't go to the doctor [under these circumstances]". Not to you, again, apparently.

I'm sorry, but I'm only fluent in colloquial english. Sorry to assume you were too.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> No, my post on p2 which you clearly haven't read.




ok, found it

"A snapshot of symptoms like the OP has given is meaningless without some context or reference to how hard he had been riding, how long he had been riding, how long he has been riding for in general, his state of general health, weight, habits (like smoking) and whether he has any pre-existing conditions or pre-disposition to symptoms like those described."

what answers would mean he shouldn't see a doctor? eg "I feel like I can't breathe every time I ride up hill, but I have only been riding for 3 weeks" then he shouldn't double check with a physician, who can take his pulse and listen to his heart?


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

3rd post page 2


----------



## Citius (21 Oct 2015)

In which case, shut the forum down, cos the answer is always going to be 'go to the doc's...


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> In which case, shut the forum down, cos the answer is always going to be 'go to the doc's...


Yes, for a symptom as serious as "I feel tight chested and it's like I can't breath".


----------



## Brian Stacks (21 Oct 2015)

I feel that people may be taking this far too serious. To fill u all in a bit. I have been riding for a year between 30 to 50 miles every week. I don't smoke and I'm not over weight. Still love riding just wanted advice.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

User13710 said:


> For what it's worth I agree with Citius, in that I don't understand what this forum is really for. The sensible advice is always going to be to go and talk to a qualified doctor who knows what they're talking about.


Hmm, interesting point.

If someone has symptoms that could represent a life changing/ending diagnosis, or a well understood disease, take that to a doctor, and rule out the obvious. The NHS is brilliant for that.

For someone with a niggle, that probably won't kill them, the NHS is not so good. People's experience might be really helpful. Also, for the above once the NHS has come back with "you seem healthy".

I'm particularly in favour of steering *men* towards formal medical care, because men seem to be reluctant to use it. I have a friend, who had a nagging cough, and was referred to a chest specialist. He didn't get around to seeing the specialist for a year, and when he did, the benign growth (that the GP suspected) was now the size of an orange impinging on his spinal cord so closely, that after cracking open his chest, they sewed him up again without removing it. Radiotherapy reduce it, and he's fine now, but had to adopt kids. 

So we are doing good here, sending a poster to the GP. If that's all this forum does, that seems plenty. Most posting here don't see to need that referral.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I feel that people may be taking this far too serious. To fill u all in a bit. I have been riding for a year between 30 to 50 miles every week. I don't smoke and I'm not over weight. Still love riding just wanted advice.


Yup, I think you are fine. I bet you have mild asthma like me, and you will have sorted it out in a few days. 

(mine came back around 30, after being quiet for 20 years. it's never been life threatening.)


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I feel that people may be taking this far too serious. To fill u all in a bit. I have been riding for a year between 30 to 50 miles every week. I don't smoke and I'm not over weight. Still love riding just wanted advice.


I was riding about 90 a week, I wasn't overweight, but I was an ex-smoker. I dodged the GP for years. Daft really. Have you made that appointment? It's probably nothing at all, BTW, but what have you possibly got to lose?


----------



## vickster (21 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I feel that people may be taking this far too serious. To fill u all in a bit. I have been riding for a year between 30 to 50 miles every week. I don't smoke and I'm not over weight. Still love riding just wanted advice.


On the basis that you are not a smoker, obese and regularly cycle, you should definitely see a doctor because with that amount of cycling you should be able to get up a hill without feeling you might expire. Unless you are riding up Ventoux and Tourmalet. Essex isn't renowned for its mountainous terrain

You have diabetes. Diabetes can be detrimental for the heart, kidneys, circulatory system etc as you undoubtedly know, so get a CV and breathing check up if you've not done so recently

You asked for advice, up to you what of that offered you take and what you don't


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> Otherwise the answer to every question on this forum might as well be 'go to the doc'...


I thought it was.


----------



## Citius (22 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> I thought it was.



there we are then..


----------



## Jody (22 Oct 2015)

This sub section is for advice and there is a disclaimer so Cycle Chat doesn't get sued by some numpty. Whats so hard to understand about that? I put a similar post up last year and received similar advice. Went to the docs fearing I was wasting his time and received some great help.


----------



## Spinney (22 Oct 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Hmm, interesting point.
> 
> If someone has symptoms that could represent a life changing/ending diagnosis, or a well understood disease, take that to a doctor, and rule out the obvious. The NHS is brilliant for that.
> 
> ...



+1

If posting on this forum kicks just one person with a serious complaint into going to their GP when they might otherwise not have done, it has served its purpose.

But it can also be used for 'anyone else on drug X, how are you finding it' or any other things that people want to discuss, not just for 'diagnosis' - sharing experiences, virtual hugs even.

If you don't agree with it being here, why post on it?

*And from me as a moderator: *please stick to the OP's request from now on, this is not the place to continue debating the usefulness or otherwise of this forum.


----------



## snorri (22 Oct 2015)

Citius said:


> He could provide more detail, like I suggested. Otherwise the answer to every question on this forum might as well be 'go to the doc'...


I doubt it, the good members of CycleChat will continue to advise the newbie who suffers an ache after cycling 10miles.
The OP appeared to be in a different category.


----------



## Citius (22 Oct 2015)

Jody said:


> This sub section is for advice and there is a disclaimer so Cycle Chat doesn't get sued by some numpty. Whats so hard to understand about that? I put a similar post up last year and received similar advice. Went to the docs fearing I was wasting his time and received some great help.



In deference to Spinney's request above, this will be my last post on the topic, and I hope it doesn't get deleted.

At no time have I ever suggested that the OP either _should_ or _should not_ go to the docs. My only suggestion was that if people want meaningful advice (which may or may not include responses such as _"go to the docs")_ then it would make sense for them to be as detailed and as lucid as possible in describing their symptoms, together with any back story or other information that may help posters get the most appropriate advice.

Spinney's point about sharing experiences of various medications, etc is perfectly valid. But for posts which require some element of diagnosis, then statements like_ "I can't breathe when going uphill"_ and the like, offer no prospect of an even remotely valid response, other than the ubiquitous _"go to the docs"_. And we end up going round in circles, a bit like we're doing now.


----------



## Brian Stacks (22 Oct 2015)

I was not after a diagnosis as I am going to see my GP for that. Only medicallytrained practitioners may give a diagnosis. As an experienced clinical manager and nurse I am fully aware. I was just after other people's experience if anyone else had similar issue's. Thank you all for your input although some more helpful than others who seem to pass judgement on others!


----------



## The Jogger (22 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> I was not after a diagnosis as I am going to see my GP for that. Only medicallytrained practitioners may give a diagnosis. As an experienced clinical manager and nurse I am fully aware. I was just after other people's experience if anyone else had similar issue's. Thank you all for your input although some more helpful than others who seem to pass judgement on others!



Good luck with your GP appointment Brian and please do update, I'm sure you'll be fine......


----------



## Brian Stacks (22 Oct 2015)

Thanks will update soon


----------



## Yorksman (23 Oct 2015)

Brian Stacks said:


> As soon as I start to climb any hill I feel tight chested and it's like I can't breath. Does anyone have advice.



If you try to walk up the hill, or any incline, do you get breathless? I would grind to a halt and have to stop for a few moments, catch my breath and start again, only to have to stop again.

Not sure if seeing the doc would help, mine said that she got breathless too. Too bloody lazy to read my notes which said that I had a severe ventricular dysfunction. A couple of months later I was in resuss and had to be defibrilated four times!


----------

